# NZXT X73 RGB



## ChaBoi (16. März 2022)

Moin,

ich habe vor, mir die NZXT X73 Wasserkühlung zu kaufen.

Ich habe leider eher weniger Ahnung von dem ganzen Prozess des Anschließens der Lüfter + RGB.

Benötige ich so einen Fan Controller?
Ich bin etwas ratlos, wie ich was und wo ich was anschließen muss.

Ich habe das Asus Strix Z690-A Mainboard.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. März 2022)

ChaBoi schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas ratlos, wie ich was und wo ich was anschließen muss.



Nach dem Kauf einfach in die Bedienungsanleitung schauen! Ich weiß sowas ist uncool, aber kann durchaus helfen ...


----------



## ChaBoi (17. März 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nach dem Kauf einfach in die Bedienungsanleitung schauen! Ich weiß sowas ist uncool, aber kann durchaus helfen ...


Das ist ja etwas, was ich vor dem Kauf wissen möchte 

Wollte eigentlich das unnötige Kaufen und Zurückschicken vermeiden.

Aber wenn das die einige Option ist dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig.

LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. März 2022)

Die Anleitung findet man auch auf der Homepage von NZXT ... nur mal so als Tipp! Also auch ohne Kauf kann man sowas selber herausfinden ...


----------



## ChaBoi (17. März 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Anleitung findet man auch auf der Homepage von NZXT ... nur mal so als Tipp! Also auch ohne Kauf kann man sowas selber herausfinden ...


Verstehe jetzt trotzdem nicht ob ich da so ein Fan-Controller brauche oder nicht.
Da steht nur dass er nicht im Lieferumfang einhalten ist.


----------



## Rainman7030 (17. März 2022)

Für die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung brauchst du keinen extra Fan-Controller. Die werden über den USB-C (?) Anschluß der Pumpe meine ich mitgesteuert. Ich habe die auch und habe nichts extra installieren müssen. EInfach Anschließen wie im Handbuch beschrieben, Software installieren, fertig. Im Bios musst noch einstellen, dass du eine Wasserkühlung hast, zumindestens bei meinem Mainboard wurde es nicht automatisch erkannt und PC bootete Anfangs nicht. Ist aber auch beim Mainboardhandbuch extra beschrieben gewesen.


----------

